# Railroads in Warhammer Fantasy?



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

I know they had minecarts, but did Trains exist? google didn't bring up anything...


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Put the Empire steamtank on rails and there you go. It is not mentioned anywhere but the technology is sure there. It is not far fetched.


----------



## Brobaddon (Jul 14, 2012)

Chaos dwarfs often mount their artillery pieces on steam trains and what not. I think Iron Deamon is similar to this.


----------

